# "Call for bike ban after woman knocked over" (by dog and its a cycle path stupid) Cannock Chase Heri



## Sore Thumb (4 Apr 2008)

If anyone knows of the Heritage Trail over Cannock Chase, well its a long distance cycle path.

Story here

http://www.thisiscannock.co.uk/disp...tentPK=20302670&folderPk=94819&pNodeId=190659


----------



## Odyssey (4 Apr 2008)

Anyone can be inconsiderate though. You don't have to be on a bike.


----------



## Sore Thumb (4 Apr 2008)

The thing is its a cycle path and the impression from the article is that its for walkers. She says that Mountain Bikers should not be on pathways. Its a cycle path!!!!!!

Also dogs like to run and would have still knocked her over even if the cycles were not there.


----------



## mickle (4 Apr 2008)

Typical hack, she doesn't 'call for a ban' as the headline says because she is quoted as saying she 'doesn't mind families on slow pushbikes'.

Meanwhile ten people died in RTCs today. Business as usual.


----------



## domd1979 (5 Apr 2008)

It is a shared use path

http://www.cannockchasedc.gov.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?categoryID=1106&documentID=474

There's always been tension on the Chase with "cyclists v walkers". When I've been walking over the Chase, cyclists have generally been considerate. There are some that go hell for leather where it isn't appropriate to.




Sore Thumb said:


> The thing is its a cycle path and the impression from the article is that its for walkers. She says that Mountain Bikers should not be on pathways. Its a cycle path!!!!!!
> 
> Also dogs like to run and would have still knocked her over even if the cycles were not there.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2008)

The common feature here is the pedestrians.

Ban 'em!


----------



## CotterPin (8 Apr 2008)

She was hit by a dog - surely they should be banned??


----------



## Chuffy (10 Apr 2008)

Ah, another Mail Group owned local rag doing an anti bike feature. Not new at all, our local rag does the same.


----------



## dantheman (10 Jun 2008)

BAN ALL DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - whats the point in them anyway?????????????

arent they born wild anyway..- can i get a lion and walk it without a lead along these paths????


----------



## Blue (17 Jun 2008)

dantheman said:


> BAN ALL DOGS!



I agree.


----------



## LLB (17 Jun 2008)

How about ban all dog walking cyclists who are unable to control their dogs whilst cycling, not ban cyclists from a cyclepath.

This is primarily a dog walking problem, and the call to ban cycling on it is a bit nimbyish, it doesn't make any sense to me where she is coming from.


----------



## LLB (17 Jun 2008)

User said:


> She's from the Midlands - they never make sense....



Known as Yoyos in the West Midlands - What *Yo* doing *yo*


----------



## domd1979 (17 Jun 2008)

Cannock ain't in the West Mids, and it has an accent all of its own...


----------



## LLB (17 Jun 2008)

domd1979 said:


> Cannock ain't in the West Mids, and it has an accent all of its own...



I know its not, I hired a narrow boat for a long weekend from Kings Bromley and ended up in Cannock last October, however anyone north of Tewkesbury has funny accents where I come from. (saw Dame Ellen Macarthur kayaking on the canal as we passed through Rugeley - in awe of that woman  )


----------



## domd1979 (18 Jun 2008)

I'm from the West Mids, so no problem being associated with it . I take the West Mids as being the West Midlands County as was. Cannock is in Staffordshire 




User said:


> Sorry - but Cannock Chase is in the West Midlands, just as Birmingham is. Hence it has a West Midlands MEP etc.
> 
> You may not want to be associated with the West Midlands - but tough, you are. At least I didn't insult Cannock Chasein's by calling them 'Brummies'...


----------



## dantheman (25 Jun 2008)

User said:


> You could - but please note that lions are cats, not dogs....




oh yeah, my mistake...


----------



## snapper_37 (15 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> Known as Yoyos in the West Midlands - What *Yo* doing *yo*



Oh dear ......

Gerrit roight yow - yow should know we'm known as yam yams ar kid.


----------



## dynohub (17 Jul 2008)

Ah! Yam-yams!

I live in Staffordshire and was very interested by a programme I saw on the telly about Homo Neanderthalis and why they died out. Apparently, unlike Homo Sapiens - who reacted to change by moving around - the Neanderthals insisted on having a home base.

This explained much as, at the time, the only Home Base in south Staffordshire was in Cannock


----------

